#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-28
<hads> Morning
<Atamira> evening
<ibeardslee> evening
<ibeardslee> everyone ready to get back to work tomorrow?
<ajmitch> ibeardslee: why, are we meant to be back at work then?
<ibeardslee> sure .. no rest for the absolutely amazing
<Atamira> pfft
<Atamira> i havent had a day off yet
<Atamira> oh i lie
<Atamira> i didnt work xmas day
<Atamira> big woop
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> mornin
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> ^^ that took 4 goes to get right
<Atamira> lol
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> and nite
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-30
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2010-12-31
<hads> Morning
<Atamira> its early evening now
<thumper> happy new year :-)
<zapzupnz> happy new year to you
<ajmitch> morning
<ajmitch> & happy new year
<Atamira> afternoon
<Atamira> and happy new year to all
#ubuntu-nz 2011-01-02
<ibeardslee> afternoon
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-26
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
 * ajmitch has upgraded to what will be 12.04, and nothing has broken yet that I can see :)
 * Atamira keeps fingers crossed
 * Atamira is still on 10.4 LTS
<ajmitch> yeah I had the ati drivers giving me a nice kernel panic on a regular basis when I tried to reboot/shutdown/suspend after a suspend/resume cycle
<ajmitch> so I thought I'd try a newer kernel & fglrx to see if it helps
<Atamira> did it help?
<ajmitch> not sure yet, I only just upgraded last night & haven't suspended yet
<Atamira> im going to upgrade
 * ajmitch does plan to do some packaging work on precise, so can fix things when they seem to break
<Atamira> bbl when upgrade done
<ojwb> morning
 * ajmitch thinks atamira is very brave to be upgrading from 10.04 now
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-27
<ibeardslee> morning
<ibeardslee> this might be an opportune moment to restart
<ibeardslee> ain't technology great? I can update and reboot my home machine from work
<ibeardslee> one of those wonders
<ajmitch> morning
 * ajmitch frequently accesses his home machine from work, it's rather useful
 * ojwb does to, but I work and home are the same place
<ojwb> s/I/my
<ibeardslee> heh
 * ajmitch should probably do something useful today
<ibeardslee> running an Lucid to Precise upgrade in a VM
<ibeardslee> some software requires a python module supported only by python 2.7
<ajmitch> that's a pain
<ajmitch> I know there were plans for backporting 2.7 to lucid in a PPA, at least
 * ajmitch is running precise on his laptop now, seems to be working alright
<ibeardslee> oh .. maybe I should go looking for that as an alternative
<ajmitch> https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes?field.series_filter=lucid
<ajmitch> I don't think it has all the backported nice bits to make all your installed packages available for 2.7, but you can at least get the main python2.7 package
<ibeardslee> also .. https://launchpad.net/~pythoneers/+archive/lts
<ajmitch> yeah, just found that one
<ibeardslee> but also looks a bit sparse on the modules I need
<ajmitch> I'd probably use that instead, you can install the other modules you need with pip or easy_install
<ajmitch> or you backport packages
<ibeardslee> probably just use the pip or easy_install rather than backport packages
<ajmitch> especially if you setup a virtualenv environment
<ibeardslee> at this point it is a bit of 'yay' for targeting a production system using a dev version of software on a alpha OS
<ajmitch> heh
<ajmitch> chroot time?
<ibeardslee> nah .. just heaps of VMs testing and thrashing things
<ibeardslee> we are still working through making sure OpenERP will actually do the job for us
<ibeardslee> 6.1 has slipped a number of times, so it's at the funny point where we are seeing if the version coming (6.1) will do the job for us, but there are bugs and on going development with that .. and now looks like may need to throw some non-standard installs (pre-release Ubuntu or PPA) into the mix
<ajmitch> that sounds messy at best
<ajmitch> almost time to go & meet friends for a barbeque lunch, such a shame I'm not working this week :)
<ibeardslee> I got a couple of weeks off in .au after LCA
<ajmitch> that's pretty good
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-28
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-29
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-30
<ajmitch> morning
<Atamira> morning
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Afternoon.
<ojwb> that too
#ubuntu-nz 2011-12-31
<hads> Evening
<ojwb> air nz are waiving the $50 airpoints joining fee today
<ojwb> dubious I fly enough for even free to be worth it, but we'll see
<hads> I'd wager on not.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-01-01
<ojwb> morning
<kcj> Indeed it is.
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-24
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-25
<hads> morning
<ojwb> morning
<Atamira> morning
<Atamira> crappy weather here today
<ojwb> s'ok here so far
<ojwb> (wellington)
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<ojwb> morning
<hads> Morning
<hads> Is nz.a.u.c bung for anyone else?
<ibeardslee> seems to be
<hads> I've been getting emails from servers for the last few days.
<ibeardslee> I just noticed it yesterday .. waiting for the fail so I can get an email out to the host
<ibeardslee> flicked an email off to them, see what they come back with
<ajmitch_> morning
<ajmitch_> hads: you should see what sort of speed you get from ucmirror.canterbury.ac.nz
<hads> Hmm, on this desktop "Reading package lists..." is taking minutes.
<hads> ajmitch_: 2012-12-27 11:17:22 (9.43 MB/s) - `ubuntu-12.04.1-server-i386.iso' saved [676638720/676638720]
<ajmitch_> hads: not bad, I've found that snap doesn't meter traffic to there
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-27
<hads> Sweet, thanks for that.
<ojwb> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<Atamira> is the nz ubuntu server down?
<ojwb> Atamira: ibeardslee emailed themm about it yesterday apparently
<Atamira> ahh, no worries.tho probably gonna be down til monday
<Atamira> or thursday next week
<ibeardslee> yeah haven't had a reply back yet though
<Atamira> ill just hide the notifications till next week
<ibeardslee> there are other .nz mirrors you can use
<Atamira> i have not specified a server
<Atamira> just the4 new server
<Atamira> just the new zealand server that is
<Atamira> doesnt specify one tho
<ibeardslee> ok, that defaults to the nz.a.u.c mirror, but you can select a different mirror from the drop down list in the gui
<ibeardslee> Software Sources
<Atamira> ihug or xnet?
<Atamira> or canterbury ac?
<ibeardslee> where are you based and on what isp?
<Atamira> auckland, orcon. its ok, i used ihug
<Atamira> and updates done
<ibeardslee> you can 'choose best server' .. although that is entirely possible you could have a .au mirror recommended (:
<ibeardslee> :(
<Atamira> even if its under .nz?
<Atamira> id think it would be worse
<ibeardslee> the .au mirror won't appear with the .nz servers. but the 'choose best server' does some checks (not sure what they are) that decides what it reckons will be the best to use.
<ajmitch_> morning
<ibeardslee> http://nz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/
<Atamira> huh?
<ibeardslee> probably a symptom of why the nz.a.u.c is not working
<Atamira> ahh, probably is
<Atamira> im off to bed. see you all tomorrow
<ibeardslee> maybe
 * elky pokes ajmitch_
<elky> or anyone else who knows how to get the bloody panel thingy icons back without rebooting?
<ibeardslee> unity --reset  ?
<elky> that's never worked before
<elky> still didn't, and i'll still have to re-do all my configurations and pinning when it does get un-borked
<ibeardslee> unity-panel-service ?
<ibeardslee> restart that?
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-28
<ibeardslee> who was commenting a while back about the startup disk creator?
<hads> ibeardslee: me
#ubuntu-nz 2012-12-30
<ibeardslee> looks like the nz.a.u.c mirror is working now
<ibeardslee> hads: what was your madness with it?
<ibeardslee> the USB startup creater
<ibeardslee> also I tripped on my credit card and bought one of those ODROID-X2
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-23
<olly> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-24
<ajmitch> morning
<olly> morning xmas
#ubuntu-nz 2013-12-29
<brendonjt> good afternoon everyone
<brendonjt> ok a strange question can skype cause you to loose your sound card?
<kcj> brendonjt: PulseAudio is probably throwing a hissy-fit.
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-22
<Atamira> good morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<hads> morning
<olly> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2014-12-28
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-21
<olly_> morning
<ibeardslee> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-22
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
<mwhudson> morning
<chilts> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2015-12-23
<ibeardslee> morning
<atamira> morning
<atamira> merry christmas
#ubuntu-nz 2016-12-26
<locodir-user> help
#ubuntu-nz 2017-12-26
<ibeardslee> morning
<olly_> morning
#ubuntu-nz 2017-12-27
<olly_> morning
<atamira> morning
